# Problema con VSIN del schematics de PSPICE



## jenrique (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola a todos! porfavor me podrian decir que significa VOFF en los parametros del VSIN del schematics de PSPICE. Gracias

pd: ahi les dejo una imagen


----------



## mabauti (Dic 4, 2008)

No aparecio la imagen >_>


Voff se refiere al voltaje de offset


----------



## jenrique (Dic 4, 2008)

y que significa offset? que valor le pongo ahi?


----------



## mabauti (Dic 4, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Isaacjm (Oct 16, 2009)

Es el nivel de continua que tu deseas ponerle a tu señal de entrada. En la mayoría de los casos se trabaja con un offset de 0 voltios aunque podria variar para determinadas aplicaciones. Prueba con cero Voltios y me cuentas como te fue.
Saludos.


----------

